# Kent Narrows...Round #2



## Jamaican Fisher (Mar 28, 2004)

Headed back to Kent Narrows for a second round of great fishing. Arrived at Kent Narrows (Piney Narrows Rd location) at around 8:00am in the morning. The whether was great so I went with high hopes. For the first three hours, the water current was running so rapidly that fish was next to impossible to catch. I was catching one fish an hour. I got so frustrated that I stop fishing until the swift current subsided. Apparently the current was too strong for the fish to stabilize and feed. About 1pm the current finally subsided and the magic started. The spots and white perch went into a feeding frenzy. They were hitting on almost every cast. I fished with much success until I "threw in the towel " at 4:30pm. My second round out be better than my first at Kent Narrows!

Tight Lines...

<a href="http://s1106.photobucket.com/user/ceepee3/media/North%20Beach%202012/DSC05761modified_zps2928637e.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1106.photobucket.com/albums/h370/ceepee3/North%20Beach%202012/DSC05761modified_zps2928637e.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo DSC05761modified_zps2928637e.jpg"/></a>


----------



## dallison (Oct 8, 2012)

Wow thats alot of fish to clean...


----------



## rongcon1 (Apr 4, 2009)

Jamaican Fisher are you getting ready to open up a mini fish market?  Man, with nicely packed ice and fish. J/K, great post and catch!


----------



## SpeedRacer (Sep 5, 2010)

Way to go. Just in time to enjoy a great day to eat some fish fry, drink some good beer and watch some football


----------



## rainman21 (Dec 17, 2008)

Way to go Jamaican Fisher!. Looks like a nice haul.


----------



## bendependent (Jun 19, 2009)

A friend was telling me about a spot near the marina. He said you could pull your car right up to the area and fish by some rocks. Is this it?


----------



## Jamaican Fisher (Mar 28, 2004)

bendependent said:


> A friend was telling me about a spot near the marina. He said you could pull your car right up to the area and fish by some rocks. Is this it?


bendependent that is exactly the spot.


----------



## Jamaican Fisher (Mar 28, 2004)

Thanks all for your kind words.


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

When the current is running hard like that, throw lures.
A jig with a twister, or Gulp, and I would think something will bite.
With the current running, throw up stream, and let your lure be swept along, trying to imitate a wounded, stunned bait fish, or shrimp.
You might hook into a Rockfish, or Drum....


----------



## UglyStickIT (Aug 1, 2012)

Where exactly do u fish from ? I've heard of this place but don't know anyone that's ever fished here


----------



## scorpioreno40 (Apr 22, 2012)

Nice presentation! Looks like you are about to sell them to safeway!


----------



## Jamaican Fisher (Mar 28, 2004)

scorpioreno40 said:


> nice presentation! Looks like you are about to sell them to safeway!


lol!!!


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Very nice haul!


----------



## FishingGeek (Aug 20, 2011)

Excellent job


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

I fished there Friday night into Saturday morning. Nice practice on lure presentation when the tide is flowing hard. I caught rat stripers all night with the largest at 16 inches. When the tide slacked I put some nice spot in the cooler. I did catch a small ray (not a cownose) that pulled some drag and had me excited. A great night to be on the water. 

Be advised that DNR stakes out this area and has nabbed quite a few poachers. The police dock their boats here.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Awesome haul. Congrats on the catch.


----------



## bendependent (Jun 19, 2009)

*9/9 kent narrows and sandy point*

A friend told me about piney narrows road so after a stop at Anglers I was staked up at about 3:30. I caught a bunch of spot and perch on b/wwith a a few perch close to eight inches. The action was pretty consisitent until about six then the tide came in and started dragging my line into this floating construction thing with a bobcat on it( they are repairing the pilings by the shore). I decided to pack it up about 7:30, head to SP and put the spot i caught to good use.

It was pretty crowded for a monday night. I was able to squeeze in on the right wheere the swimming zone starts. I staked up and enjoyed the view. I went to the car to retreive my knife and returned to find one of my rods missing! WTF!? The guy next me said my rod was bowwing and before he could grab it , it disappeared into the abyss. Im thinking "$200 bucks down the drain". 
I'm sittingb there mopping for ten minutes when somebody walks up.and says " Good news I found your rod!" He said he was retrieving his rod when he snagged mine! Anyway I thanked him and was back weighted and baited in five minutes.

I caught my first legal rockfish that measureed 19" and three bluefish about 8-10 inches. I left about 11:30. I can't wait to go back!


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Were they in sand spikes? If so, get 4' spikes minimum and bury the 6" at least. If you were on a pier or something, get some paracord and small caribiners and make some rod leashes. I use dog leashes on my big rods. You never know


----------



## rainman21 (Dec 17, 2008)

NC KingFisher said:


> Were they in sand spikes? If so, get 4' spikes minimum and bury the 6" at least. If you were on a pier or something, get some paracord and small caribiners and make some rod leashes. I use dog leashes on my big rods. You never know


Almost lost some gear that way a few years ago. It's funny now, but it sure wasn't with the sight of my rod & reel being dragged into the water by a rather large rockfish. Learned my lesson for sure.


----------



## Jamaican Fisher (Mar 28, 2004)

bendependent said:


> A friend told me about piney narrows road so after a stop at Anglers I was staked up at about 3:30. I caught a bunch of spot and perch on b/wwith a a few perch close to eight inches. The action was pretty consisitent until about six then the tide came in and started dragging my line into this floating construction thing with a bobcat on it( they are repairing the pilings by the shore). I decided to pack it up about 7:30, head to SP and put the spot i caught to good use.
> 
> It was pretty crowded for a monday night. I was able to squeeze in on the right wheere the swimming zone starts. I staked up and enjoyed the view. I went to the car to retreive my knife and returned to find one of my rods missing! WTF!? The guy next me said my rod was bowwing and before he could grab it , it disappeared into the abyss. Im thinking "$200 bucks down the drain".
> I'm sittingb there mopping for ten minutes when somebody walks up.and says " Good news I found your rod!" He said he was retrieving his rod when he snagged mine! Anyway I thanked him and was back weighted and baited in five minutes.
> ...


Great report....Great to hear you got your rod back...opcorn:


----------



## whenican (Feb 21, 2013)

Nice catch Jamaican Fisher!


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

Man your rolling keep up the good work


----------



## Jamaican Fisher (Mar 28, 2004)

Andre said:


> Man your rolling keep up the good work


Thanks `Dre


----------

